# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Possible to DIY refill a 0.5litre CO2 tank?

## eric_kclee

Hi,
I saw a 0.5litre co2 tank for sale at NA. Quite neat.
I already have a 5litre tank, but would need a smaller co2 tank for nano aq.

Since I already have 5litre Co2, I am thinking if it is possible to get a adaptor connecting the 5l and 0.5l tank, and try to recharge teh 0.5litre tank.

Could someone advice and where to get the adaptor?

----------


## tawauboy

don't think it is possible.
start with empty 0.5l tank ~ 0 psi
when co2 is transferred pressure in 0.5l increases until it is in equilibrium with 5l tank. at this point how will co2 be transferred?

unless you turn 5l tank upside down so that liquid co2 is at the valve. open valve to allow liquid co2 to flow. but how are you going to decide whether tank is filled up and not overfilled?

it is better to get refill from someone/somewhere who knows how to do it.

----------


## eric_kclee

Saw some saying somewhere that some shop are doing tank to tank refill. So thought it is possible.

Well, who knows? I may learn something new?

----------


## blur2x

Why risk your life? we are talking about high pressured gas which can explode your small CO2 tank. let's others make a living lar  :Grin:

----------

